# Eleven Madison Park



## stereo.pete (Aug 31, 2013)

Later tonight I will be posting about the dining experience that my Wife and I had at EMP just recently. Here's a quick teaser pic :hungry: .


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 31, 2013)

Looking forward to it Pete!


----------



## Anton (Aug 31, 2013)

Glad you got in. Always delivers some of the best experiences. Congrats


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 31, 2013)

And so it begins...

My Wife, who happens to have a knack at getting tough reservations, waited one month exactly before we would be in New York in order to book the reservation. 






The actual space is by far the most impressive restaurant space I have ever dined in. From a setting stand point, it blows Alinea out of the park. The dining room is extremely spacious with vaulted ceilings and super comfortable seating, again trumping Alinea. 







I noticed EMP had a bar off in the distance so of course, I had to try their version of an Old Fashioned, my favorite cocktail. 






Suffice it to say that it was one of the best I've had, super smooth and delightful while at the same time, strong!

Next up we were presented with two choices... 1. Seared Foie or Foie Custard and then 140 day aged ribeye or duck. 

After we had made our decisions we were presented with a box containing two savory cookies. Cheddar - Savory Black and White Cookie with Apple


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 31, 2013)

Next the real show began with Sea Urchin snow, smoked cantaloupe and conch. Talk about starting with a bang, holy cow was this dish legendary!







Next up we were hit with a very cool smoked fish presentation, which included: Sturgeon, Sabayon with Chive Oil, Smoked with Everything Bagel Crumble, Pickles and Caviar. This course was a truly a treat and an adventure to delve into.






Next up was Tomato stuffed with lobster salad and bonito mayonnaise. Without a doubt, the best tomato dish I've ever had. I mean, stuff all my tomatoes with lobster!





I chose seared Foie Gras with summer berries, rye and nasturtium while my Wife chose Foie Gras brulee with summer berries and beets, both were excellent although I preferred the seared foie gras.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks spectacular. Maybe I'm prejudiced, but after seeing Von Blewetts plates here, I'm not as blown away as I expected. I have to find someone to go with.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 31, 2013)

EMP has a classic dish from what I am told and this is it. The server brings out a meat grinder and clamps it to the table and then begins to bring very special carrots grown specifically for EMP. The end result is a tartare of carrot paired with rye bread and condiments. I would say this is how everyone should eat their carrots.

















Did I mention they have a bread course? Yep, incredibly flaky rolls paired with butter and butter mixed with beef fat!!!






For our fish course we had Black Bass poached with zucchini and squash blossoms. Very delicate and subtle flavors, which made for an overall very nice balance on the palette.







Ostrich Egg?!?!?! Yep, with corn pudding, truffle and buttermilk, which clearly equals win!






Ribeye grilled with onion, cherries and ginger. This course was really cool in that they gave you a super seared piece, a beautiful rare slice and then in a separate bowl, a one biter that summed up the entire course.






and the one biter


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 31, 2013)

Why not have a picnic for your cheese course? Pretzel roll, mustard, grapes a beautiful cheese whose name escapes me and special beer brewed specifically for this course.










Did I mention they even have their own bottle openers made specifically for them. I think you guys will appreciate this...






Now the part of the story where I will disappoint you. So I chose to do a wine pairing along with a few Old Fashioned here and there and long story short, I was a little tipsy and began to forget to take pictures of the deserts.

I'll end it with one of the desert courses, which was Sassafras, sorbet with banana cake, caramel and vanilla.







I can tell you with out a shred of doubt that EMP does not have the best desert program out there. Alinea's desert courses easily best EMP any day of the week. However, the overall experience was on par if not maybe slightly better than Alinea when it came to savory dishes and overall setting. The service was also much less hipster/*********-esque. 

I fell in love with New York over the three days we spent there. What an amazing food mecca! We went to Momofuku Ssam Bar, EMP, Empellon Cocina and Shake Shack and every meal was amazing. Well played New York, well played!

Oh and I even had the opportunity to meet Son, a true gentlemen and a great host!


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 31, 2013)

Last but not least, I asked the GM if we might take a quick tour of the kitchen. We were surprised that when we were brought back they had one last course for us prepared by one of the cooks. We had a nice conversation with the GM and the Sous Chef, and left with a mason jar of the best damn granola we've ever had.

Yes, I was close to being a bit over served, which can be seen in the redness in my face.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 31, 2013)

Your restaurant recaps are some of my favorite threads on KKF.

Thanks for sharing, Peter!


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Johnny!


----------



## brianh (Aug 31, 2013)

Great pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 31, 2013)

Yet another restaurant to put on the list for when I get a chance to spend some time in NY. Glad you had a good time and thanks for posting this.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Sep 1, 2013)

Great story, thanks for the pics and taking the time to wright this up.


----------



## eaglerock (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome, thank you for the pictures


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like you had an amazing time at Eleven Madison Park. Did you order anything on Shake Shack's secret menu? I hope you come back to NY and I'll have the pleasure of meeting you next time. Thanks for sharing.


----------

